

Why You Should Eliminate Titles at Start-ups - jsherry
http://bostonvcblog.typepad.com/vc/2011/07/why-you-should-eliminate-titles-at-start-ups.html

======
angdis
Right on. I was at a start up where 8/12 of the folks were VP's. When you
think about it, it is ludicrous.

I say the minimum threshold for calling oneself an "executive" of some sort
(like "VP of -" or "C-O") is the responsibility for a budget of real money and
the ability to hire and fire staff. Anything less, and its the equivalent of a
kid dressing up in adult clothes and playing boss.

------
wccrawford
People will always have titles, even if they aren't official. When someone
asks you, "What do you do?" there is always an answer.

The trick isn't to eliminate titles, but rather to make it clear that "That's
not my job" is a banned phrase. Everyone's 'job' is to advance the company. In
return, the company takes care of you.

Some people will have particular job duties they just despise. And that can be
worked around, and a good manager will deal with it transparently.

But for all that, titles will always exist. At my previous job, they asked me
one day, "What do you want your title to be?" I just picked something offhand.
It didn't matter, because I did whatever was necessary and within my power.

Interestingly, others had opinions on the title, but they seemed to be aimed
at making their future resume look better rather than anything at the current
company. That seems disloyal, but nobody stays at the same company forever
these days. Getting a nice title was just an improvement for the inevitable
future.

